

Wait, Opera's Got A Phone? - pgsandstrom
http://www.innovation-village.com/2012/12/wait-operas-got-phone.html

======
GotAnyMegadeth
> More capable mobile devices --smartphones -- are slowly but surely
> proliferating globally

lol

